# Corpus Christi Tx area



## Skade (Nov 15, 2002)

I have recently moved to the Corpus Christi area and am seeking a new group.  I would be willing to join an existing one, or create a new playing group.  I have ten years of experience with Dungeon Mastering DnD, and White Wolf Games.  If you have any questions at all feel free to discuss wioth me here in the forums, or email me at kaneleal@ev1.net.


skade


----------

